# 48  Henderson



## cadillacbike (Jun 14, 2013)

Been working on this for awhile now. It was in bad shape. All ready rode it 20 miles. It rode smooth as if it was new.


----------



## then8j (Jun 14, 2013)

Love the picture with the amoco gas pump


----------

